# Dang it's blowin, this house fell down!



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Check this out guys. I got to work this morning, and around 11 a.m got the call that one of our houses ate it. Thats just how it goes I guess...

<a href="http://s518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/jeepmike/?action=view&current=caramore2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/jeepmike/caramore2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/jeepmike/?action=view&current=caramore.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/jeepmike/caramore.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The ocean is pissed off today!!! 
<a href="http://s518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/jeepmike/?action=view&current=1019081015.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/jeepmike/1019081015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Looks a lil drummie behind this house!!! 
<a href="http://s518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/jeepmike/?action=view&current=1019081144.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/jeepmike/1019081144.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Man that sucks...........


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW! What shall become of us? Man thats sure is sad!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd never live ocean front... Nobody I know here lives ocean front either... It's almost comical that people do and then go "oh man, where did my house go"


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dang*

exactly where was the house at ? ...... Dang Tourons


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Mirlo Beach. The absolute northern tip of Rodanthe. A place so obviously active geographically that Forrest Gump wouldn't build a house there.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nasty scene, hope nobody was hurt.

Add a hull and PRESTO you could birth a house boat.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mike,how close was that to Serindipity??? I expected it to fall first... Nice pics...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Mike,how close was that to Serindipity??? I expected it to fall first... Nice pics...


The Nights in Rodanthe house still stands, huh?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> The Nights in Rodanthe house still stands, huh?



Yeah,Jeff,been betting against the "chickflick house" for many yrs... 

Personally imo,think dow needs to consentrate on those houses with multibedrooms dead on the ocean with faulty septic systems... They do more damage to wildlife habitat than some truck on the beach does... Been against folks being able to build directly on the beach like that for many yrs...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

DD It's roughly 2 miles south. Crazy chit huh!


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

Was this house occupied ? Or had someone had the good sense to leave 2 years ago ? People insist on building on the beach .....it's only a matter of time....I mean in any community when 3rd Street is Oceanfront.....doesn't anybody wonder what happened to 1st and 2nd Streets ??


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha. No, fortunately there were no guests in the home. We did plenty of moves today though, getting people out of the neighboring houses.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sad to see. Glad no one was in it.


----------



## Mico (Oct 20, 2008)

*Sea Haven*

The house is at end of Sea Haven, by North Beach campground. It was condemned this summer, they were fishing off the top deck---barely 6 years after it was built--- against county advice--owner appealed to state. It was built perpendicular to beach and has acted like a groin, affecting wind and waves in such a way as to undermine the beach for hundreds of yards beyond it. It is still fully furnished-or was before dark  I believe it and at least two others behind it are in foreclosure. So who's responsible for this hazard now? And will it take the pier when it goes-- it survived high tide last night. No word if the slough in front did!


Serendipity allowed the ocean to overtake rte 12 once more, closing the highway to departing visitors for several hours--- again. It has extra deep(14ft) pilings sunk in concrete--this one was sunk 8 ft.


----------

